# I see Samhain has already been taken!



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope who ever got my Pagan names on here is treating it well, actually I'd have been disappointed if it hadn't been taken.
well what can I say about my self, I don't normally give so much information, but as its to do with the forum, I will say I'm a practicing male Witch Halloween (or Samhain as I call it) is my favourite festival, so much so that I will be getting married on it this year!
my partner drew the line at me having Chucky and his bride on our wedding cake, but still you can't have everything eh?

I'm also from the UK, I guess thats it for now!
see you all later!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

P.S I can't edit this yet so sorry for the terrible grammer in the first message I'll try and do better!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
You found a great place to hang out...all year long!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

I was wondering does it get quieter in all other months apart from October?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It does a little.
We have building contests through out the rest of the year.
Keeps you motivated to keep building things.....all year long


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

building contests?
tell me more!
(I spelt building wrong and my spell checker asked me if I meant 'blooding' which is apt for this place!)


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We are just finishing one (submissions ended sept 30). The voting is going on right now. Check out the MacGuyver Prop challege. The entrys are great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> We are just finishing one (submissions ended sept 30). The voting is going on right now. Check out the MacGuyver Prop challege. The entrys are great.


will do



pyro said:


> Hello


Hi


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Cauldron, congrats on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Spooky
thankyou


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome cauldron...
congrats
if you stay all year we will post.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

thankyou, I like the name Lilly


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

thankyou!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome! Another Brit-we're multiplying!!!!

Ana


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello, welcome and congrats on the wedding...I've always wanted a Halloween wedding. I'm jealous.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks everyone!
don't be jealous Alice, you can have Halloween too!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings Cauldron! Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!  Hope you like your new home, and that your partner will be ok with becoming a "widow" .... LOL just kidding... although some spouses probably feel like that since this place has a tendency to grab us, hook line and sinker... LOL heeheehee


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

Fangs said:


> Greetings Cauldron! Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!  Hope you like your new home, and that your partner will be ok with becoming a "widow" .... LOL just kidding... although some spouses probably feel like that since this place has a tendency to grab us, hook line and sinker... LOL heeheehee


he's been an internet widow for some time as I run my own site, but have been a member of forums in one way or another for years.
but I think it would be nice if I tear myself away for the day! :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Cauldron, keep your eyes open for Grim in the chat room. He's from your side of the pond as well. Glad to see the British contingent keep growing!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site! We hope that you stay around a while... we'd love to have you for dinner!


----------

